# Hunger of the right kind



## MW (Feb 19, 2010)

John Willison (Works, 379, 380):



> See that your hunger be of the right kind, that it be insatiable, so that nothing can put it off or satisfy it but Christ; the truly hungry soul will not be pleased with the best duties, ordinances, ministers, sermons, sacraments, or any other thing without Christ. The hungry soul will adventure on the greatest difficulties for Christ, he will part with any thing for him: all the treasures, honours, music, or comforts of life, cannot satisfy him – none but Christ, the soul’s food. True hunger will put him upon the use of all means, and make him content to take Christ upon any terms, and put a blank in his hand, and say, Lord, what wilt thou have me to do? I’ll subscribe to any thing, only give me Christ, give me food to my starving soul. Such hungry souls are blessed, because he hath promised to satisfy and fill them. It is God that creates the appetite, and excites the hunger, and therefore he will satisfy it.


----------

